# Bikepark Hamburg



## xJoey (6. Oktober 2011)

Aloha,

ich bin Joey, 19 Jahre alt und würde gerne mit Mountainbiken bzw Downhill anfangen. Um erstmal reinzuschnuppern suche ich einen Bikepark, wo man Ausrüstung und Bike leihen kann. Gibt es sowas in Hamburg oder näherer Umgebung?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da weiterhelfen. 

Grüße
Joey


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Es gibt in Malente (Schleswig Holstein) eine DH Strecke, hier in HH mehrere inoffizielle Spots und sonst musst du gen Süden, in die Bikeparks.

Da wir bereits Oktober haben, ist die Saison aber meines Wissens vorbei, d.h. in den Parks mit Station und Lift wird es nichts mehr, dann kommen nur welche in Frage, wo du zwar (angeblich) immer fahren kannst wie in Malente, aber alles selber haben musst, da is auch kein lift soweit ich weiß.

Hast du denn überhaupt ein Mountainbike?  sonst kannst du damit ja üben oder gar ma Einsteiger-Strecken mitfahren 

schreib mich ruhig an, ich hab das hier nur per zufall gefunden (und ob ich es wiederfind   ^^  )  ...
dass is am einfachsten, denke ich.
ich will gleich erstma biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

